# PPMG Camo & Precise Red 0,7



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello :wave:

Old video again, this is made 24/02/2018.

Card cutting and testing Red Precise 0,7.

It will be nice to see, how well these these bands works when summer finaly comes.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Its almost like a magic trick.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Love that Camo mate, cool vid.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That was one awesome shot! I have both the red and yellow and love them both. You are getting quite a collection of very nice Slingshots. Again great shot!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are just a lot of fun to watch Your accuracy is amazing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> That was one awesome shot! I have both the red and yellow and love them both. You are getting quite a collection of very nice Slingshots. Again great shot!!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

Slingshots is maybe my best hobby and three new slings already ordered.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> You are just a lot of fun to watch Your accuracy is amazing


Lucky shots


----------

